# Topics > Conversational AI >  Houndify, voice-enabled artificial intelligence developer platform, SoundHound AI, Inc., Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - SoundHound AI, Inc.

houndify.com
houndify.ai

----------


## Airicist

Houndify espresso machine demo

Published on Dec 14, 2015




> In this video, the SoundHound Inc. team has Houndified a real espresso machine to showcase the platform in action.
> 
> The video uses a few examples of 'domains' or programs that provide users with relevant information or actions related to their queries.
> 
> We believe that speaking to connected devices should be like how we speak normally - this shows that it’s now possible. 
> 
> The technology underpinnings of Houndify, all built in-house at SoundHound Inc., include the company’s Speech-to-Meaning engine. The company has built the Houndify platform, for developers to leverage the technology and build smart, interactive voice interfaces to their own products, services, and experiences.  Almost anything that is ‘connected’ can become Houndifed.
> 
> The first application to showcase the Houndify platform is SoundHound Inc.’s own voice search and assistant app, Hound. Hound launched in June and is currently live on Android and iOS through an invite-only private beta program.

----------


## Airicist

Houndify is here

Published on Dec 14, 2015




> Now it is possible for anyone to seamlessly create a smart, voice-enabled, conversational interface using our Houndify developer platform. We aim to empower developers everywhere to create entirely new experiences by integrating with our Speech-to-Meaning technology, combining voice recognition and natural language understanding for the fastest, most accurate results on any platform.
> 
> Today, we offer you access to numerous published domains, relevant to specific use cases, from home automation, to car control, to local search, to weather, to sports and beyond that can be customized for your clients.

----------


## Airicist

Houndify: Collective AI from SoundHound Inc.

Published on Jan 31, 2017




> Collective AI is our vision for a powerful architecture for contribution and collaboration among developers, where they can easily add a voice-enabled AI to anything.
> 
> Collective AI offers comprehensive knowledge, that is always learning, is crowdsourced to domain experts, and is larger than the sum of its parts.
> 
> The Houndify platform enables the integration of voice and conversational intelligence into your products through an independent platform that is always learning.

----------

